# CRS and PH



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what my PH is right now, But I'll find out tonight.

What is the PH range the CRS will be good in and breeding? I have RCS in the tank right now.


----------



## aaronnorth (Apr 21, 2008)

6 - 7 would be ideal, take a look at planet inverts, they have an aticle on them, very informative.

http://www.planetinverts.com/Crystal Red Shrimp.html


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

S#[email protected]#..

I just took my water sample to the fish store. 
Ammonia 0
nitrites 0
nitrates 0
Ph 8.2 !!!!!!!!!!!!

I need drastic measure to drop the ph!
I bought 2 gallons of distilled water. Im going to do a water change tonight..

hopefully this will help. If not I may need to get some ADA amazonia soil


----------



## aaronnorth (Apr 21, 2008)

Is that the aquasoil? If so then it leaches ammonia at initial start up so it will kill your shrimp, use peat in the filter and bogwood also helps, unless you want to breed them then dont worry about the ph.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I may just have to go with PEAT.

What kind of peat? there is the stringy Moss stuff.. or the actual PEAT moss dirt looking..


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

How big is your tank? If it's not too big, get the API tap water filter.

Btw, rapid pH change is bad for your shrimps too.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Ill check the tap water filter thing. The tank is a 29 gal.

I plan on breeding the CRS. I think I'll keep doing water changes with RO and tap water treated with PRIME.


----------



## aaronnorth (Apr 21, 2008)

Aquatic peat like fluval peat:

http://www.google.com/products?q=fl...F-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ADBR&um=1&sa=N&tab=wf


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone have experience with Fluval Peat?
Does it leech tannins in the tank?


----------



## aaronnorth (Apr 21, 2008)

The fluval peat leaches tannons but it isn't to much, it clears after a few days or a water change. All peat will leak tannins.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll try some peat in the filter. hopefully it will help along with the DI water.

I'm going to purchase a AP PH test kit thing. its like $4 at my LFS. It only tests PH.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

well, don't over do it. Distill water has low ph already. Adding peat might make the water too acidic.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

It should be ok. the distilled water is only 7.0ph i think. I need to go buy a test kit. lol


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

distill water has pH lower than 7 because it contains CO2 from the atmosphere.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Sounds good. I'll watch the PH.

Thanks!


----------

